# CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2009)

*CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar


----------



## locojens (30. Januar 2009)

*CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Super diese Weiterbildung in Geographie! Ich war doch allen Ernstes der irrigen Annahme das der Brocken der höchste Berg im Harz ist. 
Aber nun bin ich beruhigt, da ich nun weiss das der Brocken in den Alpen zu finden ist. 

/Spaß aus/


----------



## T-MAXX (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Mit seinen 1142 m ist der Brocken der höchste Berg im Harz. Der Name des Kühlers muss aber nicht unbedingt was mit den Alpen und dem Brocken zu tun haben. Wer in Geo nicht geschlafen hat, weiß das Alpen und Harz 2 völlig verschiedene Gebirgszüge sind.

Der Kühler sieht nach 0815 aus, aber das ist nur ein weiterer Kühler unter vielen...


----------



## Jami (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Den Namen find ich sehr geil  VIel besser als "geniale Einfälle" wie "Peter" oder "Heidi" 
Und nach 0815 sieht der eig. nicht aus. Bin mal auf die Werte gespannt, vor allem wie viel das HDT bringt.


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

könnte gut sein aber ob er an den ifx 14 rankommt wär intressant zu erfahren.


----------



## Demcy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*



Jami schrieb:


> Den Namen find ich sehr geil  VIel besser als "geniale Einfälle" wie "Peter" oder "Heidi"
> Und nach 0815 sieht der eig. nicht aus. Bin mal auf die Werte gespannt, vor allem wie viel das HDT bringt.


 
Am geilsten finde ich CASE-SPÄTZLE und SCHNEEKANONE ... 

und den RAM(M)BOCK

Sehr geil!!

BTT: Ich finde den Brocken nicht schlecht erinnert mich an meinen Xigmatek Dark Knight ... Und der begeistert mich mit seiner Performance... und der hat NUR 3 HDT-Heatpipes ...


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Wäre ganz interessant wie gut der ist.
40,- ist ja auch schon mal ein stolzer Preis!

Der Aufkleber auf dem Lüfter is schön.
Erinnert an Urlaub


----------



## quikuser (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

hoffentlich kommt so früh wie möglich ein test muss ja besser sein als der Groß-Glockner, und der ist ja schon ziemlich gut


----------



## majorguns (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Also für mich sieht der seeeehr nach dem Noctua NH-U12P aus allerdings ist hier der orteil das ehr etwas günstiger ist als "das Original"


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Denkt ihr der wird besser als der mugen 2(auch 40 euro)?


----------



## rabensang (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Die Namensgebug der Alpenföhn Modell ist zu klasse

Ich hoffe, dass ich mal so ein Teil in die Finger bekomme.


----------



## Eldorado (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> könnte gut sein aber ob er an den ifx 14 rankommt wär intressant zu erfahren.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... der dürfte nicht in Reichweite sein. Ich finde den nicht hässlich, bin mal auf die Vergleiche mit der Konkurenz aus eigenem Haus gespannt...


----------



## buzty (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

ich find den sehr interessant  das design finde ich gut, schön schlicht und elegant und die leistungswerte stimmen hoffentlich ja auch...nur denk ich nciht das mein x2 4200+ einen besseren kühler als den clockner braucht oder


----------



## Sp3cht (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

endlich was neues von meinem Lieblingshersteller ;D


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich muss sagen, das der Kühler mir auch recht gut gefällt. 

Schade, das es so viele silberne Kühler gibt und so wenig "farbige" wie zB den Thermalright Ultra 120 Black Edition oder den Black Night von Ximatec


----------



## DiWeXeD (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Würd mal gerne einen Test vom Kühler lesen. Sieht ganz interessant aus. 

Habe von Alpenföhn 3x Föhn 120 drin  Find ich Top-Lüfter.


----------



## micky23 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Interessanter Kühler. Das P/L scheint auch ganz O.K. zu sein.
Bin mal erste Test gespannt.


----------



## b0s (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*



majorguns schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht der seeeehr nach dem Noctua NH-U12P aus allerdings ist hier der orteil das ehr etwas günstiger ist als "das Original"



Genau an den musste ich auch denken! 

Und ehrlich gesagt macht (mir) das Hoffnung dass er ein Noctua Konkurrent wird, diesen aber aus P/L-Sicht schlägt.

Dass er dem IFX-14 nicht ebenbürtig ist, finde ich ehrlich gesagt naheliegend.

Was ich mich frage, ob und wann TR und auch die übrigen Kühlspezialisten die HDT-Technik wohl adaptieren?


----------



## namoet (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

die produkte von ekl sind ja eigentlich nicht schlecht. ein test würd mich auch interessieren, in dem preissegment hat er aber harte konkurrenz, auch in den eigenen reihen (groß clockner, mugen2). nur violette leds? mhmmm, gefällt mir eher nich. der rest allerdings schon.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Den iFX-14 wird er wohl nicht schlagen aber auf dem Großclockner eins drauflegen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Den iFX-14 wird er wohl nicht schlagen aber auf dem Großclockner eins drauflegen.



Naja,aber mächtig ist der allemal und sieht auch klasse aus.


----------



## kotg (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

hier ist das 1. Review vom Brocken

temps sind nice 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken - Review (Exklusiv) - Overview - GAMER-network


mfg


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

EInen vergleich mit dem IFX 14 vermisse ich da!


----------



## quikuser (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

joh da haste recht, aber 3 Grad besser als der Groß-Glockner Blue edition is schonmal ganz gut finde ich. Denke mal nächster CPU-Kühler wir der "Brocken"


----------



## micky23 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Verstehe auch nicht wie der IFX-14 bis heute das Mass der Dinge bleiben kam.
Hat ja schließlich auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich tendiere zwischen den Brocken und den Groß Clockner. Aber auch der Mugen2 steht zur Auswahl. Welcher der genannten Kühler sind von der Kühlleistung am besten? Jemand irgendwie Erfahrungen mit einen der Kühler gemacht?


----------



## jo-ker (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Kommt morgen noch ein Test auf PCGH


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## quikuser (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

@jo-ker: bist du dir sicher das heute ein Test über den Brocken kommt? Will nämlich unbedingt wissen wie der so ist!xD


----------



## jo-ker (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

@quikuser: Das war eher eine Frage, ich weiß ich hab das ? vergessen. Aber der Brocken wurde bei Caseking auf den 16.2, also Montag, verschoben 
Hier ist aber ein Test, er hat ziemlich gut abgeschnitten (EKL Alpenföhn Brocken - Review (Exklusiv) - Overview - GAMER-network), viell. antwortet ja mal ein Mod der weiß wann hier ein Test kommt


----------



## quikuser (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

aso, im nachhinein hab ich schon überlegt ob das nich ehr eine frage ist, aber egal. Den Test hab ich schon durchgelesen würde aber lieber einen von PCGH sehen oder Computerbase (und am besten mit einem Vergleich zum IFX-14). Aber vllt könnte sich ja mal ein Mod melden und uns Auskunft geben


----------



## jo-ker (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Kann man Mods auch direkt anschreiben, ich mein, die werden ja nicht in jeden Thread reinschauen.


----------



## kotg (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Der Liefertermin wurde schon wieder verschoben  (jetzt auf den 16.02)

also heißt es weiter warten für mich


----------



## jo-ker (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich könnt 

Jetzt ist dieser blöde Brocken aufn 19.2 verschoben worden 
Da wirds nichts mehr, das ich in den Ferien gemütlich basteln kann, viell. kommt er ja noch bis zu den Sommerferien, auch wenn ich die Hoffnung langsam aufgebe.

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mal mit einem Test hier auf PCGH aus, wäre mal interressant, wie nah der am ifx-14 ist.


----------



## Elbsurfer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Moin Leute, 

caseking hat den Verkaufstermin für den Brocken heute schon wieder verschoben - auf den 13. März! Das is nun schon das vierte Mal.... Zuerst vom 11. Feb. auf den 12. Feb., dann auf den 16. Feb., danach auf den 19. Feb. und nun um einen Monat auf den 13. März.
aber vielleicht gibts Hoffnung, hab ihn soeben bei alternate entdeckt (heute Mittag war der da noch nicht im Angebot), die schreiben zwar auch "innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen versandfertig", aber immerhin keinen Monat warten - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## jo-ker (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich werd mir jedenfalls den IFX-14 bestellen. Ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen.


----------



## Shibi (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Der Kühler macht einen guten eindruck auf mich. Bin auf die Leistungswerte gespannt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## z3r0 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich hatte bei Alternate nachgefragt und die meinten laut Hersteller würden sie den am 19.02. bekommen.
Denke mal ich bestelle den auf gut Glück und wenn es nichts wird geh ich Freitag nach K&M hier in Dortmund und kaufe mir den Mugen 2 wo ich meinen S-Flex drauf klatsche und gut ist^^.


----------



## Elbsurfer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Also bei Caseking scheint das wohl nur ein Lieferproblem zu sein, Zitat in meiner E-Mail: "Wir bitten die Lieferverzögerung natürlich vielmals zu entschuldigen. Beachten Sie allerdings, dass wir keinen direkten Einfluss auf unsere Vorlieferanten haben."
Bei Alternate hat man mir jetzt auch bestätigt: "Innerhalb von 48h versandfertig".
Hab ihn jetzt letzte Nacht bestellt, warten wirs ab.


----------



## z3r0 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Und schon was neues von der Bestellung gehört? Der Status mit 48h hat sich bischer nicht verändert...


----------



## tobybrueck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Habe heute einen Anruf vom Käsekönig bekommen, wo was von wegen Produktionsschwierigkeiten gesagt wurde.
Habe jetzt die Bestellung auf 'nen Mugen 2 umstellen lassen und siehe da nach etwa 20 Tagen (erst ein EKL AF GC BE, der wurde aber auch schon andauernd verschoben) ging heute endlich mein Paket raus.


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich hab auch das Gefühl dass bei Caseking mit den Verfügbarkeiten geschummelt wird...


----------



## z3r0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Tja das wars wohl mit der Lieferbarkeit, auf unbekannte Zeit verschoben bei Alternate.


----------



## jo-ker (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Ich hab jetzt mein IFX-14. Da kann ich den wenigstens noch am WE einbauen. Und ich muss sagen, so groß find ich den garnicht.


----------



## Elbsurfer (18. März 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken lieferbar*

Moin Leude, 

seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Brocken! 
Ich hab ihn ehrlich gesagt schon wieder fast vergessen, bestellt hatte ich "damals" am 05.02.! Zuerst bei CaseKing, dann abbestellt und nun hab ich ihn von Alternate.

Die Verarbeitungsqualität am gesamten Kühlkörper ist optisch einwandfrei, allerdings hatte meiner zwei, drei verbogene Lamellen (alles im Millimeterbereich und leicht zu beheben). Auch die Kunststoffteile des Lüfters sind super verarbeitet und es ließen sich keine Fehler finden.
Die Bedienungsanleitung gibts nur in englischer Sprache, aber alles ist ebenfalls mit Skizzen erklärt, so dass der Einbau einfach von der Hand geht.

Die CPU läuft Idle 29°C, unter Last mit Prime95 max. 41°C.

Noch in keiner Beschreibung gelesen, aber für den Einen oder Anderen vll hilfreich: 
-Die Kabel sind sleeved, schwarz und 30cm lang. 
-Für die Befestigung von maximal zwei Lüftern liegen vier Halteklemmen bei, zweiter Lüfter optional. Enthalten sind auch Gummi-Entkoppler für zwei Lüfter.

Ich hoffe Ihr müsst jetzt nicht mehr so lange warten...


----------

